# BirdCubing's Progression | The Road To Sub 15



## BirdCubing (Nov 13, 2022)

I have tried to get sub 15 for a long time and have never got sub-15. My goal is to try to do 50 solves per day and see what I can improve on.


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 13, 2022)

What method do you use?


----------



## BirdCubing (Nov 13, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> What method do you use?


I use CFOP


----------



## espeed (Nov 14, 2022)

What are your splits?

Also, good luck!


----------



## BirdCubing (Nov 14, 2022)

espeed said:


> What are your splits?
> 
> Also, good luck!


I'll tell you when I start.
Thanks also


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Nov 14, 2022)

Good luck! I am in kinda the same place as you and I am hoping to be sub 15 soon as well.


----------



## BirdCubing (Nov 14, 2022)

Isaiah Scott said:


> Good luck! I am in kinda the same place as you and I am hoping to be sub 15 soon as well.


Thanks!


----------



## BirdCubing (Nov 19, 2022)

*Here are my solves for 11/19/22*
Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-19
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 17.85
worst: 28.83

mean of 3
current: 24.77 (σ = 0.65)
best: 21.74 (σ = 0.38)

avg of 5
current: 23.62 (σ = 1.37)
best: 21.74 (σ = 0.38)

avg of 12
current: 22.91 (σ = 1.55)
best: 22.89 (σ = 1.71)

Average: 24.33 (σ = 1.85)
Mean: 24.31

Time List:
1. 20.90 R' D2 L R B2 L' D2 L' R2 U2 D B U R' B' L' F2 R' D' 
2. 24.30 D2 F2 U2 F2 L B2 D2 L2 U2 L D2 L B L' D' U' R' D' L' U2 B 
3. 27.00 L2 F' D2 B' U2 L2 B' F' D2 F' L2 F' L U2 L' F' D U2 R2 U F' 
4. 24.46 R' D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R' F2 L' B2 R F' D2 B' U2 L' D L2 U' R' B2 
5. 25.70 D2 B U2 B2 D' F2 D R2 U L2 R2 D' U2 L D2 R2 B' L D B 
6. 26.30 U F2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 L' D2 U' B D F R B F U' 
7. 17.85 B U L2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' B' F R D' R2 U L' D' U' 
8. 22.05 B' U2 R2 L2 F' U' B2 U R U2 R2 D2 F R2 F2 U2 B D2 R2 
9. 26.40 D2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 R U B' D B2 L' R' F2 U' B 
10. 25.46 D2 F D2 F D2 R2 B' R2 U2 R2 F' D' F' L' R B U' R D' F 
11. 23.37 F D' B2 R' F2 L' U2 L U2 L' U2 L2 F L F2 L2 F' R2 
12. 23.14 U2 D2 L2 U L F2 D' R B U2 B U2 D2 F B D2 B L2 D2 U 
13. 24.01 B R2 F' D2 B' U2 B' D2 B R2 D2 F' L D' L2 F U R2 D R D 
14. 24.60 B2 U L2 D2 F2 U L2 R2 F2 D' F2 R U2 R' B U2 F' R2 U R' 
15. 28.44 L2 D F2 B U' B' U2 B R2 U2 L' F2 L F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R' U' 
16. 28.83 U F D2 F U2 B F R2 U2 F D2 L2 D F U' B2 F' L' U' 
17. 26.16 F2 R2 B' U2 F' D2 B' U2 B' R2 D2 L2 R D2 B R D' U' L2 F L 
18. 21.23 D B2 F2 R2 D B2 U' L2 D F2 B R U' R2 B2 D F2 L' B' D 
19. 22.64 D2 R L' D B U2 D' F' B2 D2 F2 U2 L' F2 L' B2 U2 L' F2 R 
20. 25.90 L B2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U R' B' U' B2 U' B2 F' D2 R2 
21. 26.16 R2 D2 B2 F' U2 R2 F' L2 R2 F' L R U B U2 L' D' B D 
22. 24.92 B U B2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 B' U' L2 B R2 F' R' B2 
23. 23.64 U2 D F2 R F2 U B R D' U2 F2 L F2 R D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 
24. 25.26 U' R' F2 D2 L' U2 R' D2 B2 R2 U2 R' D R' F U' F R2 U R' 
25. 21.94 D' B2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' F2 U L' B D' B' U B' R D2 F 
26. 26.98 U2 F' R2 U2 B R2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2 L2 R' F D L' B L R B R 
27. 23.54 F D2 L U' B' U2 B R' B R2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 B2 R2 D' 
28. 26.64 U' R' B2 U2 B F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F' U2 F2 R2 D L' R2 F R U2 B' 
29. 24.00 U L2 R2 F' U2 F' D2 B' F' R2 F' L2 U2 L' D F2 L2 F' L D2 U 
30. 22.59 F2 U2 L' U2 R2 D2 R2 B' D2 F2 U2 F' R2 F2 U L B L2 D U L 
31. 27.02 D L' D2 F D2 F' U2 B D2 U2 F L2 U2 F2 R D' F2 U' B R' U 
32. 24.36 L2 B2 R' L2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 U F D' L2 B F2 L U 
33. 27.39 R B' R2 D L2 D2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 R' B L2 F' R F2 U' 
34. 22.64 F U2 L2 F2 L' F2 L' B2 F2 U2 R D2 B L2 D U' B D' R B L' 
35. 27.23 L2 F' R U2 L2 U B2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 U L D' B' R2 F L2 R 
36. 22.64 D R2 B2 D2 L' D2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R U2 L' B' U2 F' R' D F' U' B2 
37. 25.92 B D' R2 F2 D L2 D' R2 U' F2 U' R U B2 F' D' B' U F 
38. 28.70 D' L' R B2 D2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 B' R' B2 D2 U F2 L B 
39. 23.58 D L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R' D2 R' F2 D2 R2 U2 B' R' F D L R D2 U' 
40. 20.75 B F2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 U' R' D' F' U L U2 R' B 
41. 25.52 R' L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B U2 F2 R2 B' R D2 L2 D L' D2 B D2 U 
42. 21.34 L2 D2 F' R2 U2 B' L2 R2 B L B2 D' U2 B U L U2 B2 
43. 21.78 R F R B' U L2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 L' B2 R' U2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 F 
44. 22.09 D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 F2 U' R2 U2 R' F L B2 R' U F' L2 R' D2 
45. 23.22 B U2 F L2 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 F2 R2 F' R' D2 U F' U2 L R D2 U' 
46. 20.31 U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F' D2 B' F2 U2 F D' F' L2 R2 D' L D F U' 
47. 22.05 R' U D2 B2 R B2 F2 R B2 L' R2 D2 F2 R F' R2 D' B' L2 U' F 
48. 24.57 D2 B2 D2 B' U2 F U2 R2 D2 U2 B D L' R' F' R' U' B F' R2 D 
49. 24.24 D' F R2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 U B2 F2 U2 F2 B D L' D2 R' B2 L' 
50. 25.49 F' L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F' D2 U' B' F U' F2 D' R' F L2


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 19, 2022)

BirdCubing said:


> *Here are my solves for 11/19/22*
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-19
> solves/total: 50/50
> 
> ...


Solid session, the standard deviation is quite less yo!


----------



## BirdCubing (Dec 4, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-03
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 18.58
worst: 30.97

mean of 3
current: 24.11 (σ = 2.89)
best: 21.43 (σ = 1.13)

avg of 5
current: 23.70 (σ = 2.24)
best: 22.29 (σ = 1.59)

avg of 12
current: 23.63 (σ = 2.50)
best: 22.96 (σ = 2.05)

Average: 24.46 (σ = 2.43)
Mean: 24.48

Time List:
1. 27.12 L' U2 F' U2 B' L2 F U2 L2 F' U2 R2 B' U F2 L D B2 D L' U 
2. 27.21 U2 B2 U L2 U' F2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 F U R2 F' L U2 L2 B R' 
3. 27.54 R' U2 R2 F R2 D2 F R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L B U' R' U R2 U' B 
4. 20.55 B' D B2 U L2 D B2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 F' R' D' R' F2 L' B2 R 
5. 25.94 L2 U R2 D B2 D' F2 D' B2 R' U2 B R F R2 F2 L' D B 
6. 27.08 F2 D' U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 L' B' L2 D2 U' B2 D B2 L2 
7. 24.86 B D2 F' D L' U2 L U2 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 U B2 L 
8. 18.96 L D' L R2 F2 D U2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 B U F' D' L2 R' U2 
9. 29.66 U F L' U F2 R' B U L2 D2 F2 L' U2 D2 L' B2 R2 B2 D2 U' 
10. 23.30 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D F2 D' F2 U R2 F' D' B' L' U2 R2 F' R U' R' 
11. 27.51 B2 L' D2 R2 B D2 B2 L2 U2 F R2 F' L2 R F D' R2 F' L' D' F' 
12. 20.36 L' U2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 D' U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R B' D U2 R2 B2 R' D2 
13. 27.38 L2 B' U F2 R2 U' L U R2 U' B2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 U D' R' 
14. 23.75 D R2 D R B U B' D2 R D L2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 
15. 21.89 U F R U' F B2 R2 U F U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 D L2 U' B2 
16. 25.52 L F2 L R2 D2 R' D2 U2 L2 R' U F' D' L U2 B' D B' L2 
17. 27.82 U' D' F R' B' L' U F' L' U2 F2 U2 D2 L' U2 F2 B2 R' B2 D F' 
18. 24.57 F D2 R' B2 F2 R' D2 L' U2 R' B2 L2 D2 U R' U L' F' D' R2 
19. 26.54 U' R F2 R D2 R B2 F2 R B2 R2 B2 U L F' U R D' L' D 
20. 30.03 L' U2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 R2 U2 B R' D R' B' L D F' 
21. 26.85+ D F2 R B L D B R' B' D2 R' U2 L2 F2 R' F2 L' D2 B2 R' F2 
22. 18.58 U B2 R2 D' U2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 R B2 D L' R2 D B' D2 F' U 
23. 22.98 F' R2 D' B R2 F R' D B U' R2 B2 U2 F2 D B2 U' R2 U2 F2 
24. 22.80 B2 R' F2 U2 B' R2 B L2 U2 L2 D2 B' L2 U R2 B' R B' U' B' D 
25. 24.02 D2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 D2 B R' B D2 B2 R' B' U' F' R 
26. 25.18 L B' R2 D2 F2 D L2 R2 U' L2 U F R U' B U' L2 D2 F 
27. 22.56 F B2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 L' U R2 U2 R' D B L U2 
28. 25.56 U2 R' F2 L U2 R D2 L' U2 R' D2 L2 F' D F' D2 R' F' L2 U' 
29. 25.88 B D2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 D2 F2 U' R U' B' F' U' F2 D2 R2 F 
30. 25.82 F' D' L2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U' B2 U2 B' L B F2 U F L' F R2 
31. 22.85 R2 U' L2 D L2 B2 L2 D' B2 U2 R' B' R D2 R2 F2 U' R F L2 
32. 28.71 L' F' R D' L' D2 B L2 U B' D2 F2 U2 L F2 U2 R' L2 D2 B2 R' 
33. 23.03 U L D' F2 U' B R' F U L D2 R' F2 U2 D2 L U2 D2 B2 D2 
34. 21.24 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F D2 L2 F' R2 B' L U L' U R' D B' 
35. 20.41 R2 B L2 B' L2 F' L2 F' L2 F' D L' B' U' B' D L2 D' R F' 
36. 22.65 L' D L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 B' R U2 R' F2 R D2 F 
37. 30.97 F2 L2 D' L2 U L' F' R F2 D R2 B2 U B2 D' F2 U2 D' R2 B' 
38. 23.33 L B2 R' F2 D2 R D2 B2 F2 L F2 L D R' B2 F2 D' U2 L B' 
39. 24.80 B2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 U R2 D R D' F U' F U2 L B2 D' B 
40. 24.11 D F2 R2 F' D L F2 U F' R2 F2 U' D F2 B2 R2 U D2 B2 
41. 19.37 D' R' D L2 D2 U F2 D' F2 R2 B2 D' B' R' U' L' U2 B' F 
42. 27.24 R' U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R B2 F2 U2 D L' U R B R F2 L2 F U' 
43. 21.19 R' B' D2 B' L2 B2 R2 B D2 R2 D2 L2 D' L F R D' F L2 D F2 
44. 21.58 B' U2 F2 U' F2 B' D L U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R2 D2 F2 L B2 U2 B' 
45. 26.36 R U' B2 D L2 D' R2 U' F2 D2 F2 L' U F2 L2 B' R' D' 
46. 19.90 B2 R' D' L' F2 D B' D2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 D L' 
47. 26.02 U2 B R F' D F' U2 L' F2 L2 F R2 F' U2 F' L2 F L2 B' R' 
48. 21.55 F2 U F B2 U L' D' F' L2 U F2 D B2 R2 U L2 F2 D' R2 L 
49. 23.54 D F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D' F' U' B2 L' R2 F D2 L B' L2 
50. 27.25 B' D2 L2 B R2 B' U2 B R2 B' D2 R U2 B' F2 R' U R D'


----------



## BirdCubing (Monday at 8:46 PM)

Hey!
Sorry I did not announce this. I also did not put this in camera but...
I got a Sub-15 Single! It was a 14 second solve (sorry, I don't know what is the exact time.) 
I hope I can get a sub 15 average but I wonder how I can do that...


----------

